# We lost one of the Golden Greats...Boomer



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Boomer*

I am so sorry to hear about Boomer-may he rest in peace.
You will see him at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

RIP Boomer.......

I believe my dogs' trainer's dog(s) was sired by Boomer. He'll be saddened by the news.

Edited to Add: Boomer's offspring mentioned above.

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=157056

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=372946


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Very sad. He seemed to have had a long life - 15 years seems far too uncommon these days  

RIP Boomer, run hard at the bridge!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=15331

Such sad news. RIP Boomer, run free at the bridge. 

Janice Gunn has done phenomenal work with dogs, Boomer is such a fine testament to her work.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear of the loss of Boomer. RIP


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run freely at the bridge Boomer - condolences to Boomer's family


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

A dog of his generation. . . such a grand,rugged, intelligent retriever.


----------



## TexGold (Jun 10, 2010)

So sad to learn of Boomer's passing. I have one of his sons, David's Waterloo Diversion ("Bump"). Everyday I work with Bump I am thankful that he had Boomer for his sire, and on the dam's side Rugby as his grand sire.

I wish I had the opportunity to see both of them work.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

It is sad what brings us together sometimes! Bump is a handsome boy. The breed lost another awesome dog when Rugby passed. Rugs was one of my favorites as well. You are lucky to have both of the greats in you boys pedigree. I am breeding my Stanley girl to a Boomer son this fall. Why not post in the introduction section then hang out with us in the field section, love to have you hang around!


----------

